# Old automobile engineering videos on YouTube



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There are some gems on YouTube. I come across them now and again.

I suggest skipping the first 1:58 of this video.
Also, I personally like watching them at 1.5 speed. The speech is still easily understood.


----------

